# Free or comaparatively cheap FLV software to download video files from YouTube.



## Jusbegood (Dec 24, 2006)

I would like to know what type of free/comparatively cheap software that I can download Video's in the
FLV codec. Any/All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I Video Lan Player or Media Player Classic can play videos in the flv codec.

Do a web search for Klite codec pack, it will contain codecs for almost every
video type in creation.

Plus it will install MPC as well.


----------



## CSB (Sep 12, 2013)

If you use Firefox you an use the free Video Downloadhelper (that's the actual title), plug-in. After you install the plug-in there should be an icon in the top right corner (or left corner depending on the version of Firefox you're using), of the browser window. Now go to a site like Youtube and start to play a video, the icon will start to spin. Click on the down arrow beside it, and a drop-down will list the video formats that can be downloaded in bold. Just click on the one you want and tell it where to save it.

A few things to keep in mind:

On Youtube there are usually multiple versions of the video available to download (please refer to the attached picture). On other sites the video might only be available in one format. 
You have to start the video on the website (click play), before the icon will start spinning and Video Downloadhelper recognizes it. Otherwise the icon will remain greyed-out.
If you go to a webpage with a lot of animated ads made-up of mini movie clips the plug-in will recognize those as well and list them in the drop-down. So be careful which one you select to download.
I have found this plug-in works with about 90%-95% of the sites I use it on. But there are some sites out there where it just won't work no matter what you do.


----------



## CSB (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry...it doesn't seem like my pic got posted...hmmm...anyways here's a link to it if your interested http://craigbryan.freehostia.com/videodownloadhelper.jpg


----------

